# Litter pan and Pee Pad



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, I have finally got my babies to love to pee on the pad. I have learned to put a liver treat everytime they go so my babies when i am at an area where the pad is visible, they quickly go and pee. It's the cutest thing and they sometimes go and nothing comes out. OMG.

HOwever, they are not 100 percent reliable so I do leave them in the bathroom when I work and I do find accidents here and there , but i have decided to be satisfied with the 85% babies. 

Using a pad and having 2 dogs that drink water like little camels really is difficult. I literally go through atleast 10 pads a day ( Which I dont' mind) but it's just that they sometimes pee away from the pad, and it smells so I have to constantly clean. I want a cleaner solution to this problem and hoping my babies would enjoy a cleaner potty area.

I wanted to try the PURINA NATURES LITTER and bought the BIG litter box for it, but have not used it. I wanted to get some input before I try anything. Can anyone give me some insite on the product? SHould I just stick to the pad and not mess my babies up? 

Also, is anyone's Maltese 100 percent potty trained? My babies are 1.5years old and I have just decided to be satisfied and grateful for the 85%. If you are any luckier than I and know of getting them to be a 100% babies, Please give me some insight.

THANKS 

This sight is always so informative. I loev it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I tried it for about an hr. when Sassy was a baby but she thought the litter was something to take out of her potty box and play with. So I changed back to the box and pad only. She is 100% box trained.


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Sep 3 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825525


> Okay, I have finally got my babies to love to pee on the pad. I have learned to put a liver treat everytime they go so my babies when i am at an area where the pad is visible, they quickly go and pee. It's the cutest thing and they sometimes go and nothing comes out. OMG.
> 
> HOwever, they are not 100 percent reliable so I do leave them in the bathroom when I work and I do find accidents here and there , but i have decided to be satisfied with the 85% babies.
> 
> ...



I purchased the Purina and wish I had not! It smells like intense chemicals and Olive likes to eat the pellets! Not good. So, I went to Centenila and purchase the re-cycled paper litter. Like that much better. Olive still wants to eat them, though. So, I have purchased washable Pouch Pads and 3 Dog Johnny potty trays. (Can be purchased on line or at Pet Co.) I have one in each bathroom and one in Olive's "open" pen yard in the family room. (The choice of bathroom placement was a preference of Olive's.) So far, these have been the most successful. They trap the urine away from the surface and can be washed at the end of each day (preference of mom/dad). I love not contributing to landfills and they are so easy to throw in the wash and dry quickly and they do not smell like the disposables do. I am hoping to transition to the recycled paper litter, but it will be the preference of Olive that determines this move. I rather like not even having to put recycled paper in the landfill. 
Hope it helps . . .


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow,

Thanks for the info. I really did not like the idea of pooch pad at first because my breeder had my male dog trained to use the pooch pad and i have found that got him get confused with the blankets. So I have found him leaving many many accidents on the bed. But this was when he was a baby. So I have not had a good impression about the pooch pad.

Interesting about the recycled paper pallets. I should found some. My baby's have been really good with the pad so I am very nervous about even trying the transition. I might go and check out the pooch pad though because pee pads are getting alittle expensive and I really hate cleaning and disposing them. THey are pretty disgusing.


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Sep 5 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826360


> Wow,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I really did not like the idea of pooch pad at first because my breeder had my male dog trained to use the pooch pad and i have found that got him get confused with the blankets. So I have found him leaving many many accidents on the bed. But this was when he was a baby. So I have not had a good impression about the pooch pad.
> 
> Interesting about the recycled paper pallets. I should found some. My baby's have been really good with the pad so I am very nervous about even trying the transition. I might go and check out the pooch pad though because pee pads are getting alittle expensive and I really hate cleaning and disposing them. THey are pretty disgusing.[/B]


Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Haha..

Thank you, I think your babies are gorgeous too. Isn't your big baby really difficult to keep the hair up?

I am having trouble with my little ones because they play bite each other's face all day long which messes up their hair tie so I have to do it constantly throughout the day. :smheat:


----------

